

Neo-Victorian computing (2007) - batista
http://www.markbernstein.org/NeoVictorian.html

======
roguecoder
Totally fine as long as I don't have to use or maintain anything they build.

There is certainly space for an elite and useless parasitic upperclass of
programmers working on things that only appeal to them (which I assume is the
portion of Victorian society he is referring to: during that period most
people were involved in mindless drudgery on the factory floor.) There just
isn't space where one expects to be _paid_.

